# de l'alçada d'un campanar



## chiripa

Hola a tots,

soc nova al forum i voldria saludar-vos a tots. Soc alemanya i fa anys que vaig aprendre el català. Llastimament aquí en Alemanya no tinc gaire pràctica i per tant he oblidat molt. Espero que amb vosaltres podré recuperar aquesta llengua.

Ni tan sols voldria presentar-me, de més tinc una pregunta: No estic segura si entenc bé l'expressió "de l'alçada d'un campanar" en la frase siguient (es tracta d'un text literari que llegeixo):

Totes les situacions, per més negatives que siguin, tenen la seva part positiva, i aquesta és que, d'ença que viu amb la seva filla, l'avia n'ha vist i sentit *** de l'alçada d'un campanar ***, i ha observat el que no observa ningú.

Vol dir que l'avia ha vist i sentit moltes coses? Com es podria traduir l'expressió al castellà o l'anglès, o bé a l'alemany?

Moltes gràcies per endavant.

Chiripa
_______________

Si us plau, corregiu les meves errors, vull aprendre.


----------



## Agró

chiripa said:


> Hola a tots,
> 
> *Só*c nova al f*ò*rum i voldria saludar-vos a tots. S*ó*c alemanya i fa anys que vaig aprendre el català. Llastimament *Descraciadament/Malhauradament* aquí *a* Alemanya no tinc gaire pràctica i per tant *n'*he oblidat molt. Espero que amb vosaltres podré recuperar aquesta llengua.
> 
> N*o* tan sols voldria presentar-me, *a* més tinc una pregunta: No estic segura si entenc bé l'expressió "de l'alçada d'un campanar" en la frase sig*ü*ent (es tracta d'un text literari que llegeixo):
> 
> Totes les situacions, per més negatives que siguin, tenen la seva part positiva, i aquesta és que, d'ença que viu amb la seva filla, l'avia n'ha vist i sentit *** de l'alçada d'un campanar ***, i ha observat el que no observa ningú.
> 
> Vol dir que l'avia ha vist i sentit moltes coses? Com es podria traduir l'expressió al castellà o l'anglès, o bé a l'alemany?
> 
> Moltes gràcies per endavant.
> 
> Chiripa
> _______________
> 
> Si us plau, corregiu les meves errors, vull aprendre.




Hola i benvinguda. Bàsicament l'expressió significa "(coses) molt grans". L'àvia ha vist i sentit coses molt serioses, o importants, o greus.
Salut.


----------



## betulina

Hola i benvinguda, Chiripa. 

Exacte, es refereix a la gravetat de les coses.

Al diccionari diu això: 



> _3 _* fer-ne de l'alçada d'un campanar* _fig_  Fer-ne de grosses, fer grans malifetes.



He trobat aquí que en castellà es diria "de padre y muy señor mío".

Salut.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En la correcció d'Agró han quedat dos detalls: _s*e*güent_ i _enç*à.*_


----------



## Agró

MarieSuzanne said:


> En la correcció d'Agró han quedat dos detalls: _s*e*güent_ i _enç*à.*_



I alguna més, com ara *à*via en comptes d'*a*via. Gràcies.


----------



## Ender985

Jo diria que "(coses) molt grans" és una interpretació força literal, jo aquesta frase la conec en el sentit més figurat de "grans bestieses" o "coses difícils de creure", és a dir, que l'avia no només ha vist moltes coses, sino moltes coses que semblen massa fora de la normalitat com per ser verídiques.

Salut!


----------



## chiripa

Moltes gràcies, m'heu ajudat molt d'entendre aquesta expressió. I també us agraeixo les correccions.    

Saluditos i fins a la pròxima 

_______________ 

Si us plau, corregiu els meus errors, vull aprendre.


----------



## platonov

La frase elideix el substantiu _coses_. Seria: _L'àvia ha vist i sentit coses de l'alçada d'un campanar_.

_Fer coses de l'alçada d'un campanar_: fer grans malifetes, fer coses de molta gravetat.

En castellà: *hacer de las gordas*. I, si elidim el verb fer, com és el cas, podem fer servir la locució *de padre y muy señor mío*.

I ara torno a corregir, doncs:



chiripa said:


> Hola a *tothom*,
> 
> *Sóc* nova al f*ò*rum i voldria saludar-vos a tots. *Sóc* alemanya i fa anys que vaig aprendre el català. *Desgraciadament/Malauradament,* aquí *a* Alemanya *no puc practicar-lo gaire i l'*he oblidat molt. Espero que amb vosaltres podré recuperar aquesta llengua.
> 
> *No només volia *presentar-me, *també* tinc una pregunta: *n*o estic segura si entenc bé l'expressió "de l'alçada d'un campanar" *a* la frase *següent* (es tracta d'un text literari que *estic llegint*):
> 
> Totes les situacions, per més negatives que siguin, tenen la seva part positiva, i aquesta és que, d'enç*à* que viu amb la seva filla, l'*à*via n'ha vist i sentit *** de l'alçada d'un campanar ***, i ha observat el que no observa ningú.
> 
> Vol dir que l'*à*via ha vist i sentit moltes coses? Com es podria traduir l'expressió al castellà o l'anglès, o bé a l'alemany?
> 
> Moltes gràcies per endavant*,*
> 
> Chiripa
> _______________
> 
> Si us plau, corregiu*-me els* errors, *que* vull aprendre.


----------



## jaume60

platonov said:


> La frase elideix el substantiu _coses_. Seria: _L'àvia ha vist i sentit coses de l'alçada d'un campanar_.
> 
> _Fer coses de l'alçada d'un campanar_: fer grans malifetes, fer coses de molta gravetat.
> 
> En castellà: *hacer de las gordas*. I, si elidim el verb fer, com és el cas, podem fer servir la locució *de padre y muy señor mío*.
> 
> I ara torno a corregir, doncs:


 
Hola,

La idea de l'alçada d'un campanar, si més no a mi, dona a entendre fer grans coses, amb la qual cosa li escau el castellà de padre y muy señor mio.
Certament en l'Enciclopèdia Catalana ho refereix a grans malifetes, que en castellà també ho podriem dir amb pasarse de la raya.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## platonov

jaume60 said:


> d*ó*na a entendre fer grans coses



No és així, no són _grans coses_ perquè les _grans coses_ sempre tenen una connotació positiva. En canvi, _fer-ne de l'alçada d'un campanar_ sempre es refereix a alguna cosa negativa, greu o destacable per les seves conseqüències nefastes. 

Per exemple, una frase del tipus _Li van dedicar un carrer perquè n'havia fet de l'alçada d'un campanar_ estaria totalment fora de la llengua. És a dir, les _coses de l'alçada d'un campanar_ són *sempre negatives*. No hi ha cap context en què no sigui així.


----------



## jaume60

platonov said:


> No és així, no són _grans coses_ perquè les _grans coses_ sempre tenen una connotació positiva. En canvi, _fer-ne de l'alçada d'un campanar_ sempre es refereix a alguna cosa negativa, greu o destacable per les seves conseqüències nefastes.
> 
> Per exemple, una frase del tipus _Li van dedicar un carrer perquè n'havia fet de l'alçada d'un campanar_ estaria totalment fora de la llengua. És a dir, les _coses de l'alçada d'un campanar_ són *sempre negatives*. No hi ha cap context en què no sigui així.


 
Hola,

Tens total la raó, alehores el que no entenc és perquè en catellà de padre y muy señor mio, tingui una connotació negativa.

Salutacions.

Jaume


----------



## platonov

La locució castellana només ressalta la magnitud d'allò a què es refereix, sense connotació de valor. És a dir:

_Nos han ofrecido una cena de padre y muy señor mío._ Això en català seria _un sopar dels bons_,_ de cal Déu_ o fins i tot _de collons_.

_Provocó un problema de padre y muy señor mío_. Aquí sí que podríem dir _un problema de l'alçada d'un campanar_.

Així, doncs, la locució castellana no està marcada, mentre que la catalana sempre duu marca negativa.


----------



## jartesm

Etwas grossartige, aber der Sinn ist negativ.


----------

